# How to Prep Dormers (Lead)



## dmarqu5 (May 30, 2012)

Hey all,

I'm wondering if anyone has advice on containing lead chips scraped from dormers. I tried to staple-gun some plastic on the roof, but I was just slipping all over it. Not to mention when the wind blew it just rained lead chips off the roof like no other. Any advice on containment?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

A vac?


----------



## Dean CRCNA (Feb 4, 2010)

You don't have to put plastic on the roof around the dormers, just on the ground. After scraping ... HEPA vac.

May want to consider more than 10' out with plastic though.


----------



## dmarqu5 (May 30, 2012)

I did my best, just put the plastic out (tricky because lots of bushes and landscaping right up against the home. I just broomed all the chips onto the plastic and followed up any horizontal surface (window sills) below where I swept with the vac..


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

work fast and use a shop vac lol


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I had a second story deck I had to do decking and railings/spindles I layed out 20' of tarps on the ground that still didn't keep the wind from taking some chips way. We have since bought a back pack vac if you can afford one get it and turn it on and scrape the chips right into the vac.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

richmondpainting said:


> work fast and use a shop vac lol


You can't use a shop vac you need a heppa vac.


----------



## premierpainter (Apr 17, 2007)

CD:
If your using a ladder over 6', you can't use a backpack vac. We owned two of them and just threw them out because we were never using them.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

premierpainter said:


> CD:
> If your using a ladder over 6', you can't use a backpack vac. We owned two of them and just threw them out because we were never using them.


Why can't you use them, I have used mine on a 20' ladder no problem at all.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Why can't you use them, I have used mine on a 20' ladder no problem at all.


I'm pretty sure that's against OSHA regulations.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Let it fall into the mulch and kick it in with your foot, always works for us


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> Let it fall into the mulch and kick it in with your foot, always works for us


I hope, for your sake, the EPA internet spiders aren't crawling this site and taking note of your admission of guilt. Could be some very costly words.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

ProWallGuy said:


> I'm pretty sure that's against OSHA regulations.


I'm curious about this; a quick GIS didn't turn up anything.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Dean CRCNA said:


> You don't have to put plastic on the roof around the dormers, just on the ground. After scraping ... HEPA vac.
> 
> May want to consider more than 10' out with plastic though.


While we don't have to, we put plastic on the roof, run it long at the bottom and return it up to the far edge of the pick or plank. That collects the chips pretty easily. Most of the dormers that we're working on are steep enough that we're not walking on the roof, we're working off of a roof ladder along each cheek.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

daArch said:


> I hope, for your sake, the EPA internet spiders aren't crawling this site and taking note of your admission of guilt. Could be some very costly words.


MA doesn't follow EPA rules so EPA rules do not apply some are same some are different. I am calling the school I took the course in to see what they say i can not find any thing or im looking in the wrong place.


----------

